# I was wondering if CMHR could help them?



## sls (Sep 25, 2011)

A friend sent me this and I was wondering if CMHR could help them?

*Contact: 310-428-3377**Location: Anza, CA* Earl & Samson are 2 miniature horses that were saved from slaughter lastyear. They were being kept at a dog rescue that has closed and theydesperately need somewhere to go. The person caring for them is looking fora temporary foster while she continues to look for a forever home, a foreverhome, or even an inexpensive place to board them. They need to move ASAPand if she can't find a place for them, they will end up at the shelter. Ifyou can help one or both, pleast contact the above number. Samson is a 2-3 y/o paint stallion with one blue and one brown eye. He's asweet boy and can be stalled next to another horse but does need his ownspace. He's a very small mini, exact size is unknown. No health issues. Earl is a 3 y/o grey gelding. He's an easy going pony and does well pairedwith other horses or ponies. He's a little timid at first but is friendly.He has a mild eye infection but no other health issues. I'm told there is a 30 y/o Arab and a 30 y/o pony also on this property inneed of somewhere to go. I don't have any other details on them though. **** ***********************************The MRR "Rehoming Assistance Program” is designed to help people who mustrehome their petswhen we are unable to take them. Through extensive networking efforts, weattempt to provide the owner with suitable people interested in adoptingtheir pet. Please assist us by spreading the word about these deserving petsso they have the best possible chance. Thank you for your support. Best Wishes, *Alicia Corley*Modjeska Ranch Rescuewww.modjeskaranchrescue.org


----------



## Marty (Sep 25, 2011)

We will be happy to look into this. Thank you.


----------

